# In limbo 'til Friday



## Fahrvergnugen (Mar 1, 2008)

I am the proud owner of a new Z4 as of yesterday morning. Picking up at PDC on Friday. Usually when I hand over that amount of money, I get instant gratification by being able to drive off the lot. The wait is killing me.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Let me be the first to congratulate you and wish you a great trip! I can't wait to see pix!


----------

